
Mass Voter Fraud - Red_Tarsius
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDc8PVCvfKs&feature=youtu.be
======
rurban
Finally they got the criminals. Good work, much better than the leaks. He
should have just asked Vogel also how the Republicans did their fraud in the
last decades and what the DNC did against that.

